# Good to back/alive



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

It was July 4th and I was riding my Brute Force 650 in my back yard where I also have a small dirt bike track with a couple of double jumps and a long table top jump, nothing special just something I could enjoy without leaving the house. Well I was cruising around on the brute, maybe going between 10 and 15 mph. I was turning to the left and my rear tire caught a small stump that was hiding in the grass, thus pitching the brute up and over on top of me. Yes it rode me pretty hard, as I laid there on the ground on my back staring at the seat hovering above my head (thankfully the rear seat I had installed kept the bike from crushing my head). I heard my wife hollering...Jimmy are you ok. I said yes I think so but it feels like someone has kicked me where the sun don't shine. She said do you want me to call an ambulance, I said no get the truck and carry me inside. I laid there on the floor in not much pain other than feeling like I had been kicked in the privates. I then said go ahead call an ambulance something is not right. The paramedics got there and the guy presses on both sides of my hip area and tells me, sir you have broken your pelvis. So off we go to the hospital. I remeber the nurse telling me: Jimmy we are going to start the anestetic on you now for your operation, I said ok. When I finally came to it had been 7 days later. I asked my wife what happened, why is it now July 11th and I came in on the 4th. She told me well....you broke your pelvis in 4 places, broke your left collar bone and some internal bleeding. The clincher....you died during the operation and have been on life support for seven days. I could not believe what I was hearing. I naturally broke down thinking about my kids and them going through life without a dad and my wife without her husband. 

The doctors told me it would be 6 to 9 months before I would be walking good again. I looked at them, laughed, and said you don't know me very well do you. I am a strong willed person and I assure you I wont be down that long. I went through a lot of pain, suffering, physical therapy and a lot of praying. 
11 weeks later I was walking around the house again, with a walker of course but walking none the less. It was tough but I had to be 100% for my wife and kids and I did it. Towards the end of October I went back to work stronger than I had been before the accident. I feel lucky and blessed to be here, to be alive and most of all to be loved by a woman that stood beside me at the worst time of my life. 

I have ridden bikes since I was 13 years old and i'm 40 now and in all those years of doing some of the craziest crap you can imagine on bikes I have never been injured like that. It's strange that I almost ended it all just taking a calm stroll through the yard on my 4-wheeler. In essence, treasure every moment you have like it was your last cause you never know what may happen. Be careful, pay attention and most of all have fun. Oh one more thing......the Brute.......didnt even get hurt....LOL. 

Thanks JIMMY......


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow.....good to hear your not gonna let it keep you down. Ride on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you made a full recovery. After reading usmc's post a while back, and yours, i belive im going to start wearing my helmet when i ride.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

:sad6: man im glad your ok. your lucky to have a wife that was there for you to call the ambulance and stuff. i flipped once and it just stood on its side plastics. we are both lucky! lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's f'n crazy!!

Glad to here you alright!! and here's :friday: to a speedy recovery.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that gives me chills. its always the lil things that will get you. glad to hear your doin good. 

i raced motocross for 10 years, but i have been ridin 4wheelers for almost 20 years now. and it still amazes me how the lil crashes hurt the worst. the only bones i have actually broke was 2 in my foot, and i did that by just layin my dirtbike over in a corner the day before i graduated high school.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

man i hate stories like that. glad you're back in action


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad to see your doing good and hopefully we all learn somthing from these accidents.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dang man it is awesome and amazing that you are still with us. They Big Man up stairs had his eyes on you. I am glad you had a speedy recovery and stayed strong. Takes a big man to overcome obsticles of this nature. You and your family are in my thoughts and i hope all is well. Take care and hope your days are blessed. I had a measly incedent that like to cause me to have knee surgery so things can happen quick. Take care buddy


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

uch::shocked::wow:You must have had an :newangel: watchin over you for sure. Glad your doin better.


----------

